# Öffenlicher Bereich > Musik, Film und Literatur >  Morgan Sportes' - Siam

## schiene

Somlak hatte sich im letzten Urlaub ein Buch von Morgan Sportes`gekauft in welchem es um die ersten Kontakte von Europa zu Siam und die Geschichte Siams geht.
Weis jemand ob es dieses Buch auch auf deutsch gibt?Sie hat es auf thailändisch und die Originalausgabe von 1982 ist auf französisch.
Hier noch ein Link zum Buch:
http://livre.fnac.com/a247501/Morgan-Sportes-Siam

----------

